# Can exercise affect ovulation?



## Dina1 (Aug 11, 2013)

I am using FAM to track ovulation and did not notice anything out the ordinary this past month. Now my period is almost a week late and I'm worried that I ovulated later than usual (meaning the possibility of pregnancy). 

I recently started running a few times a week- could this delay ovulation or prevent it altogether?

So worried!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I doubt that moderate exercise a few times a week would have much effect on ovulation. 

Generally if anovulation is associated with exercise it is because the person has very low body fat. This might be the by-product of intense exercise but the exercise isn't the direct cause. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EvelynHamlin (Jun 2, 2016)

You can go for some home remedies and in addition to that you can search for some videos on-line which can give you a quick knowledge for betterment of women's health.


----------

